# Ashley Woodstove Help



## barmstrong2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all. I just found this site looking for info about a woodstove I have that is getting the best of me. Cool site. I've put it in the favorites list and will check in often. I'm a gas contractor in Maine. Have an Ashley woodstove that I inherited with the house and it's not getting sufficient combustion air. I've torn the thing down as far as I can, cleaned it, vacuumed it, blown it out with compressed air... nothing. I can get a fire going with the door open a crack, but, close the door and it dies. Obviously getting no air. It's a model NCA1. Small, glass front, air tight. It has an air damper at the bottom, but, the combustion air travels around the firebox and enters the firebox from top front. Can anyone guide me as to just what I need to do to this thing to open the combustion air? Thanks!


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't know that it's worth putting a lot into it, as an Ashley was good in it's day, but modern stoves will do you a lot better - more heat from a load of wood, less pollution, etc...  However it sounds to me like you need to do a more thorough job of making sure that the combustion air path from the inlet on the front of the stove to the entrance of the firebox is clean and open...

Also, how long are you letting the fire build up and heat with the front door open before closing it?  It seems possible to me that you need to get a good draft going, and heat up the stove before it will be able to really pull the air around the firebox properly.

Gooserider


----------



## barmstrong2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. Is there a site where I can get an owners manual for this Ashley?


----------



## elkimmeg (Nov 3, 2007)

You don't really want me to  critique an old Ashley do you? Goose they were good in there day???  you smoking something?

 I feel you have a draft issue describe the current venting system and  If you can take I will tell what I think about that stove


----------



## barmstrong2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah. Critique away. I know nothing about woodstoves and I'll take all the advice and knowledge you are willing to give. You may be right about the draft issue. I didn't like it from the start,  but, until I can change it, it is what it is. It's vented straight off the top through the roof into a metalbestos roof assembly. The stack is clean, I cleaned it thoroughly 2 weeks ago. There is a damper in the stack. Should I use the damper, or, regulate the airflow with the stove? I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 3, 2007)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> You don't really want me to  critique an old Ashley do you? Goose they were good in there day???  you smoking something?
> 
> I feel you have a draft issue describe the current venting system and  If you can take I will tell what I think about that stove



No more than what one got standing over an Ashley  %-P  I'm not saying they were great stoves, just that they were OK when made, but that was a considerably lower standard than one has to meet today...

You will note that my first peice of advice was to get something more modern...

Gooserider


----------



## elkimmeg (Nov 3, 2007)

Most ashley stoves are very thin wall sheet metal covered with another layer  of equally thin wall convection shroud.

 After a few years, that thin wall fire box  sheet metal warped and even the door would not close correctly  Our last donor stove installation was a good example of what an ashley looked like. The fire box deteriorated so bad, it burnt a hole the size of a base ball in it . These stoves had a limited use period Like a Bic Razor about 8 to 10 years  and they warped so bad, they became disposable   your stove may have so many leaks it cannot draft correctly. Then once you get it going it may be impossible to control

 This is not the stove I would want to put trust in heating my home. I value my home too much to risk it to an old Ashley unknown condition 

PS this being a family forum I toned down my response


 Please provide more details location in the home of the stove verticle run  number bends in connector pipe  I still say there is either a negative pressure issue, Competition for combustion air issue, rf draft issue beyond the stove issues which are unknown

 Now if you can afford a more modern cleaned burning stove there are a couple of good value priced stoves made by Englander and Century. You will use less wood burn more efficient and cleaner. but most important be safer

 you say you are a gas installer? do you have a draft meter /tester. then test you current chimney it should be at least .5 positive wc  better yet 1.0 or greater


----------



## barmstrong2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, I can test the draft. What you said about it not burning, then, burning out of control. That has happened. On one occasion, I stood and watched it until I was comfortable. I thought it was going burn right through the stack. I lit a fire about an hour ago and up until just 15 or so minutes ago, I could still lay my hand on the top of the stove. Very low heat output. Even now, I can put my hand within 2" of the top and it is not hot. Although the fire is finally burning OK.

I am interested in all of your opinions regarding a good stove to replace this with. Presently, we have only the metalbestos chimney. 6" stack goes straight up through, no bends. 8' to the thimble and 5' above the roof. House is 1575 sq', open concept, cathedral ceiling. 2 ceiling fans we use continuously during the heating season.

Next summer, I am going to build a masonry chimney and get rid of this metalbestos one.


----------



## begreen (Nov 4, 2007)

You have a lot of choices, it really depends on your budget and tastes and what you have available locally. Try to get one with about a 2.5 cu ft firebox. 

Inexpensive stoves can be bought at Home Depot, look for the Englander or Summer's Heat brand.


----------



## ladihusky@yahoo.com (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, I own an ashley NCA1 and I have the manuel..............I tore mine down from my ex who had the same problem with the draft issue, still need help.  Mine is a peach, pretty and man does it throw some serious heat.  YOUR STOVE IS ONLY AS GOOD AS THE PERSON RUNNIN IT for all those who want to dis my lil stove....giggling.

annie


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 4, 2009)

There's something about Ashleys and Mainiacs . . . Mainers tend to love their Ashleys for some reason and just can't part with them. I would wager that a good number of folks living in Maine who heat or who have heated with wood know of at least one person who has or is currently using an Ashley.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Feb 4, 2009)

This one obviously isn't the Ashley Circulator in a cabinet. The poster mentions what sounds like an airwash over a glass door. There are more recent Ashley stoves and they've been reintroduced recently as well. He may have a pretty good stove, just needs help operating it. BTW, Class A chimneys (Metalbestos, Duravent etc.) are quite well thought of, perhaps moreso than the masonry you're talking about replacing it with. You may wish to try operating it more before you jump to the conclusion it needs replacing. An appliance adequate to the job and operated correctly doesn't always need to be replaced.


----------

